# 4.5 Pound Brisket, what sort of time ?



## simlid (May 21, 2011)

All

After having a 7.5lb pork butt taking 26 hours at 225 on my MES 40 I need your advice.  I am doing a brisket for dinner tomorrow And wanted to get some idea of when to start smoking. Help is greatly appreciated


Thanks


----------



## solaryellow (May 21, 2011)

On average I find a brisket takes me about 1 hour to 1 1/2 hours per pound in the 225 - 235 range. However, my smallest brisket has been 9 lbs. One of the greatest things I learned on this forum is the cooler/foil/towels trick. If I am cooking for a specific time I give myself a three hour window and employ the cooler/foil/towel trick. What I mean is I will start my smoke 3 hours before what I would expect to be normal. That gives me a chance to deal with long stalls, low temps, winds, rain, etc. When the meat is cooked to temp, I like to go to 195 for sliced brisket, I can double wrap it in heavy duty aluminum foil and put that in a cooler lined with cheap towels, then toss more towels on top of it, and close the lid on the cooler. It will keep for hours that way and I always make my deadline for serving.


----------



## africanmeat (May 22, 2011)

Hi AI posted this thread last month maybe it will help you i am doing one now  folowing his advise(it is 13:45  in south Africa)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105041/weekend-brisket-burnt-ends-qview-galore


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

This is probably to late for you---You should have asked a bit farther ahead.

Below is a 3.75 pound Brisket flat, step by step in an MES 40.

It took me 9 3/4 Hours total to get to 200˚.

I think that's a little longer than normal, but that's what it took.

BRISKET:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/106097/brisket-flat-step-by-step-with-qview

Bear


----------



## solaryellow (May 22, 2011)

Wow. Almost 10 hours for that small of a brisket Bear?

I did two briskets yesterday one was 9lbs and the other was 13lbs. The 9lbs took 11 hours and the 13 lbs took 12 hours. They were side by side in the UDS at the same time.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Wow. Almost 10 hours for that small of a brisket Bear?
> 
> I did two briskets yesterday one was 9lbs and the other was 13lbs. The 9lbs took 11 hours and the 13 lbs took 12 hours. They were side by side in the UDS at the same time.


Yup---I think it's because I used the top shelf. I get a much more consistent smoke on the top shelf, but it seems to take a lot longer up there.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2011)

No way to tell with brisket, I always figure 2 hours per pound and that includes the rest period.


----------



## fife (May 22, 2011)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------

